# New Swallow



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

My new Swallow baby, it looks like its mother



hope you like it

Bast Regards


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

love it nice


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing color


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pigeon


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all for nice comments .. Regards


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Another beauty! 

Dave


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Dave


----------

